# First layout questions.



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm starting my first layout, a 4 X 8. I have the design picked. The table and foam board is build and ready. I have been searching and reading a ton of information on all parts of the build so I don't make many mistakes but it is a bit overwhelming. What I need to know right now I guess is the right sequence I should be going in to get started. I might be wrong but I'm thinking layout track to make sure everything will fit properly, wiring and test run everything, set track permanently, then ballast, scenery and buildings. So am I going in the right direction with this way of thinking?
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Davidfd85 said:


> I'm starting my first layout, a 4 X 8. I have the design picked. The table and foam board is build and ready. I have been searching and reading a ton of information on all parts of the build so I don't make many mistakes but it is a bit overwhelming. What I need to know right now I guess is the right sequence I should be going in to get started. I might be wrong but I'm thinking layout track to make sure everything will fit properly, wiring and test run everything, set track permanently, then ballast, scenery and buildings. So am I going in the right direction with this way of thinking?
> Thanks for the help in advance.


That is the correct way if you ask me.
Get your track down and make sure that is what you want then fill in around it.
You should have an idea of what structures you are going to add from the beginning.

But.........as with most model layouts you always think of something different as you go along.

What are you building O HO N?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Its going to be HO scale. Dual oval with 3 main turnouts and a couple of crossovers, one will be for a small yard and engine house, another a logging operation and last for warehouse dock. One end will have both curves going thru a tunnel with the cutting portion of the logging operation on top of it. I'm planning on going with DCC if the learning curve isn't a monster.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Davidfd85 said:


> Its going to be HO scale. Dual oval with 3 main turnouts and a couple of crossovers, one will be for a small yard and engine house, another a logging operation and last for warehouse dock. One end will have both curves going thru a tunnel with the cutting portion of the logging operation on top of it. I'm planning on going with DCC if the learning curve isn't a monster.


As long as you know what you want, I say that is the only way to build the layout.


But be prepared to change things.
You always think of something better to add once you get underway in the build.

Someone else will explain DCC better. If you need to know ask. Someone will eventually answer.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

One thing I would add is to lay down the track and then run trains for a while. Make sure that you really like the layout and trackwork. It's a lot easier to change the track if you don't have to rip up scenery and ballast to do it.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> One thing I would add is to lay down the track and then run trains for a while. Make sure that you really like the layout and trackwork. It's a lot easier to change the track if you don't have to rip up scenery and ballast to do it.


That's a very good point. I don't know how many times this has happened to me. But on the other hand, new ideas just seem to pop out of nowhere matter how long one waits and then one can't wait to get started on them. But this is what makes model railroading so much fun.  

Routerman


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well got all my track layed out and connecting it up with just joiners for test runs now, but I'm pretty sure the layout is set the way I want it.
I do have one question, on corners that are going to enter a tunnel is there a set width between two tracks? I don't have the entrance yet so don't have a mesurement for that. The curve in the first pic is the one that will be going into a tunnel.
I've even tried my hand at cutting flex track already

Thanks


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

This might help:
http://www.nmra.org/beginner/trackcurves.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As will these:

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/pdf/s-7_2011_02.pdf

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html

You can also buy premade stone-like tunnel portals (entrances), which will help guide you on track position ... 1 track entrances, 2 track entrances, etc.

TJ


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info, started reading and figuring already


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Davidfd85 said:


> Well got all my track layed out and connecting it up with just joiners for test runs now, but I'm pretty sure the layout is set the way I want it.
> I do have one question, on corners that are going to enter a tunnel is there a set width between two tracks? I don't have the entrance yet so don't have a mesurement for that. The curve in the first pic is the one that will be going into a tunnel.
> I've even tried my hand at cutting flex track already
> 
> Thanks


Cars, particularly long cars like passenger cars, overhang the curve at the car's corners. Let's start with your inside track, first. Take a few pieces of curved track and connect them, tape a piece of paper to the table and lay the track on top and tape it down on the paper. Now, take your longest car and tape a pen or pencil to the corner, vertically, so it touches the paper when the car is on the outer dimension-side of the track. As you roll the car, it draws a line----see how far that is from your railroad ties? For two tracks, you have to leave that much space from the inner track's ties for clearance. Now, let's do the outside track: tape the pencil to the center of the car on the inside of the track's curve. Let it draw a line and measure that distance. Do the math: you need the inside overhang + outside overhang + a bit more for your cars to avoid hitting each other when they pass alongside in the curve. Finally, make sure your tunnel walls are far enough to clear the same dimensions, plus a bit of extra.


----------

